# Italy - Ministry letter to local authorities



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao tutti,
on another thread we discussed the ministerial letter sent out in France to local authorities, that in effect warned them about discriminating in local byew laws against motorhomers. Italian authorities have done the same of course, altho right now I can't source the relative 'circolare'
What I have sourced thanks to the Italian site www.camperonline.it is the
attached recent 'circolare' if anyone is interested.
Reading between the usual many lines of burocratese, it warns local authorities against exceeding their powers when legislating against length/height/width along local roads. In other words you can't ban say a motorhome up to 3500 Kgs., but allow a car along the same road.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Wish we could do the same at Aldeburgh


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*banning of MH's*

Hi,thats interesting,if we are indeed part of the EU,then we should in theory be subject to the same laws,but then I doubt it will have any effect here,Aldborough comes to mind!
curlyboy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

eddied said:


> :. In other words you can't ban say a motorhome up to 3500 Kgs., but allow a car along the same road.


I have this mental picture of a local mayor, who knows the incredibly narrow roads with overhangs that go through his mountain village, running round his office after reading this and gibbering ( in Italian of course..) " but...but...but..."

There are places where we've nearly had to pad the van to stop it being scraped by the houses and where we really think we ought to have been at the very least _ warned_ if not actually banned.

G


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

I thought we were in Europe :?: so why not England :evil: guess not so off to Italy or France were at least were are liked a little  : and we do spent a euro
or two in there shops and bars :wink: 
saluti,


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

As she is spoke.


----------

